# James Lehman: Total transformation....?



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

I was talking to my dad a while back about the challenges of raising my son, and the difference in parenting styles between me and my husband. When we talked this morning, he told me about the "Total Transformation" by James Lehman...or is it John Lehman? Well, at any rate, I am unable to find any reviews, but after looking into it a little bit, it seems to be geared more toward teens. I also read something in his "program", there seems to be a chapter about "disconnecting". That is a huge alarm bell to me. I'm *really* NOT interested in his parenting advice, but I was wondering if anybody had a review, or a link to a review of his stuff that I can read. My dad wants to buy it for me, and I want to be able to tell him why I'm opposed to his offer. It really is nice of him, and I appreciate his effort to be helpful. I don't want to seem ungreatful...y'know?


----------



## mom22girls (May 5, 2005)

Scroll through a few pages of recent posts - this was brought up, and was conspicuous by the lack of information out there on it.


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Is his name Kevin Lehman? There is a parenting author by that name, but I have never heard of James or John Lehman. I don't know too much about Kevin Lehman, but I did hear a quote of his once that I like:

"If you do too much for your children, they will never learn to do much for themselves."

That may not be an exact quote, but it is something like that. That is the extent of my knowledge about him - lol.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom22girls* 
Scroll through a few pages of recent posts - this was brought up, and was conspicuous by the lack of information out there on it.

I'll just check the search feature


----------

